# Exercise - gland pain?



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Is it normal to have pain in the gland regions below the jaw (on the neck), during/shortly after cardio exercise? Something to do with the immune system fighting something else at the time, or unfitness?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Was it your first time working out? Intense cardio can make ya sick if your not used too it or your machine was unclean.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

It's something I've often experienced since I was at least 8 years old. For example, PE class was normally fine, then we'd start cross country training and some days it'd hurt, some days it wouldn't (I can't remember any patterns from back then, but it was never as if I was super unfit at the time). I always figured it was a normal thing since I didn't know any different.

For this particular thing that caused the question, I hadn't done any serious exercise in awhile, but the 15 minute bike ride was hardly serious exercise either. Just enough to get my heart rate up for a bit, but the pain around the neck/jaw was what stopped me. The next day I tried again (shorter real cycling time, then cycling machine) and heart rate was up without neck/jaw pain. I probably stopped earlier simply because I didn't want to experience it again.

Fast forward 2 more days, and I've got a cold. Probably caught it off a family member who's had one for at least a week. So I'm thinking it's definitely immune system related based on that.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

You should get this checked out. It could very well be benign, but it could also be a referral pain from a heart condition.

ETA - I doubt it's an immune related condition, given your history, and the fact it was painful enough to interrupt your exercise, a cardiovascular activity. Lymphnodes are tender to touch when inflamed, but not painful like that.

Did you have shortness of breath?

Regardless, it wouldn't hurt to see a doc for a proper physical.


----------



## Fawnhearted (Jul 24, 2012)

When my asthma was really bad a few years ago, I would get jaw/neck pain after exercising, especially in cold or wet weather. I often wouldn't even notice that I was having trouble breathing because the asthma was so routine to me, and I wouldn't realize that I was in trouble until I got jaw/neck pain. 

Maybe it's something respiratory for you as well, if it tends to coincide with infections?


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

They do not know what causes inflammation of the adenoids. If you have never seen a doctor for it you may want to. It can become enlarged enough in some cases to obstruct the airway. Removing it will eliminate it's function for producing infection fighting cells. You also help to make infection fighting cells elsewhere.

http://www.merckmanuals.com/home/bl...s/overview_of_white_blood_cell_disorders.html


----------



## Julianable (Sep 14, 2012)

There are a lot of exercises that could give to your weight loss program. Choosing the right exercise routine is of utmost importance as it will help you to lose weight without getting affected by side effects.
pennytime


----------

